# Vorarephilia?



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Please note that the pole is multiple choice.

Taken from FurWiki:*
*Vorarephilia* (often misspelled *voreaphilia* or *voraphilia* because of their similar pronunciation), also known as *phagophilia* or simply called *vore*[1] for short, is a fetish and paraphilia where arousal occurs from the idea of being eaten, eating another, or watching this process.[2] The fantasy may include digestion, which may be imagined to be painless. The word _vorarephilia_ is derived from the Latin _vorare_ [swallow, devour] and Old Greek _philia_ [love]. 
Vorarephilia is typically considered an "imaginary fetish" given that fulfilling vore fantasies in reality would be difficult to say the least; although the specific cases of Issei Sagawa in Paris, Armin Meiwes in Germany, and possibly Jeffrey Dahmer in the United States, show that it is within the realm of possibility (though most vorarephiles are aware of the inherent silliness of their fetish, and are largely uninterested in the idea of cannibalism).

* Soft Vore *

 Soft vore describes scenarios where prey is consumed alive and whole, often without it being harmed before reaching the stomach. Because of its non-violent nature, soft vore is commonly regarded as more sensual and sexually oriented. Willing or unwilling prey in soft vore prey are either digested, suffocated or simply held in the stomach. Some vorarephiles who derive pleasure from watching animals eat other animals enjoy watching snakes eating, this is because they usually swallow their prey whole, a major element in soft vore.[4] 
Non-sexual soft vore is often used in a wide variety literature. These may be based on Native American folklore, such as one story where Coyote enters the stomach of a giant to rescue a number of people who were eaten alive, or the biblical story of Jonah. Soft vore is also used in current day cartoons and anime (which includes "Eat or Be Eaten: Panic in the Forest," an episode of the anime series Naruto [1]). Most of these are seen as a harmless sight gag or a minor inconvenience for a character. 
*Hard Vore *

 Hard vore describes scenarios where prey is subjected to injuries of being ripped and chewed. This type of vore involves cutting, biting, tearing and usually also involves blood. Although inherently there is no sexual characteristic to these portrayals, to someone with a vore fetish, they could be taken in a sexual context. Hard vore has sometimes been referred to as "gore" to separate it from soft vore.[5] 
Non-sexual hard vore is regularly portrayed in movies for mature audiences, such as the Jaws franchise and Deep Blue Sea.[6]

My question to you is if you are interested in Vore. Either Soft or Hard, for Sexual Gratification, or simply for amusement.

I am also interested in how you view those who are interested in Vore. I know it is one of the many "odd" fetishes in the Furry Fandom, but it is part of the fandom (unlike our last discussion on Bestiality/Zoophilia which is separate from the Furry side of life.)

For those of you who are not familiar with Vore, here are some examples:
Soft Vore (*example 1*, *example 2*), *Hard Vore*, and Sexual Vore (*example 1*, *example 2*)

Finally I was wondering what your thoughts are on Real Life Vore. This is often something like watching a snake eat, as they eat their food whole, and in tact. Also the venom they inject can paralyze their pray so there is no display of pain. I do not know if anyone views Real Life Vore for sexual gratification, however I do know that there are a lot of people that are fascinated by watching a snake eat.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it's creepy.

That, and pie. >_>


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 3, 2008)

Vore is good but anything too bloody puts me off


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2008)

Real vore = Eating? I votes yes to that.

MMM DELICIOUS CAKE IMMA VORE YOU!


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 3, 2008)

I've seen some great vore-related artwork thanks to VCL and FA... So I guess staying ambivalent is no longer an option.

Cake vore is great. I can totally dig that.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 3, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Real vore = Eating? I votes yes to that.
> 
> MMM DELICIOUS CAKE IMMA VORE YOU!


Vore? In MY FA? FUCK.

*Throws cheeseburger and runs*

DON'T EAT ME!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 3, 2008)

I never quite got Vore, but for some reason under a very narrow (and totally unrealistic) circumstance, it is alluring.  For example, big dragon swallowing his much smaller friend and taking a long time to do it (thus it's a consensual act between them).  I suppose it's imagining being the one being "vored" and feeling all the warm moist stuff welcoming ya in, but knowing you'll be okay.

Of course, it's totally unrealistic and fantasy in that there would have to be a way to get them back out and pretty quickly at that.  Most vore I don't like.  Cake and Pie are awesome.


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 3, 2008)

I have choosen:

_-Fantasy Vore: I do not enjoy Vore for any reason._
I not really love it or whatever, but if someone ask really cuddly, i could imagine to do it. But still i can't understand what should be sexy with that :?: That will be the same secret for me as all the pawlover things...

_-Real Vore: I think vore is disgusting._
Eating, swallowing yourself or others? Cannibalism? Ok, THAT is to much -.-

-_Pie/Cake_
Yummy ^^


----------



## Aden (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not so much the fetish that bothers me as it is the people that like it and want EVERYONE ELSE TO KNOW. Also, shitty comment RPs.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 3, 2008)

I think vore is confusing. Where's the choice for that? Ah well, some of the pics are nicely done and I don't care what arouses anyone so long as no one's getting hurt, so I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

Frasque said:


> I think vore is confusing. Where's the choice for that? Ah well, some of the pics are nicely done and I don't care what arouses anyone so long as no one's getting hurt, so I'm not bothered by it.


 So many choices yet I still cannot please everyone 

I guess it would depend, if you think it's disgusting then option 1, if you are tolerant of it, then 2.

And what do you mean confusing? The point of it seems pretty clear to me


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 3, 2008)

Let's see...  "I do not enjoy Vore for any reason."  I also voted for Cake.  ^.-.^


----------



## Takun (Sep 3, 2008)

I vote pie, yummmm


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 3, 2008)

Meh don't like it...


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 3, 2008)

Not bad 15% of people, that's a bit up from the 2-4% as mentioned on WikiFur ^_^


----------



## DavidWiley (Sep 3, 2008)

Vore is just another fetish of the millions there are,  I'm a vorarephilia and i'm still normal (or so i think)


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 3, 2008)

DavidWiley said:


> Vore is just another fetish of the millions there are,  I'm a vorarephilia and i'm still normal (or so i think)


I might be wrong about this, but I think being a fetish is not normal.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not so much the concept of the fetish that annoys me, it's that people love to send me really, really creepy notes for having a snake durrsona.

PS: Snake venom is never painless. While I'd rather from neurotoxic venom in 20 minutes, as opposed to a lion gutting me or something, spending the last 20 minutes of your life vomitting and unable to move/breathe seems like a really bad way to die. And hemotoxins cause massive internal bleeding. Sounds pretty damn painful.

PPS: Misread statement. Here's what  I SHOULD say: With a neurotoxic snake venom, by the time you're unable to display pain by screaming, you're dead anyway.The "Not displaying pain" is a key part of being a corpse.


----------



## steelethewolf (Sep 4, 2008)

I have very strong feelings about this topic.

Pie is profoundly superior to cake....






Oh right, and vore?  *shrugs* Meh, not my cup of tea.  I don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 4, 2008)

Im into vore, although im not like "OMG SEXY MUST MASTURRBATE NOW" sorta thing. More like the pleasure of power, dominance and such, I after all i am a sadomasochist.

A dog tearing a little creature to pieces as it screams in pain, blood pouring out ,the dog snarling and sinking in its teeth with glee and saliva dripping everywhere. To me thats very...very nice..although in real life im sure it would disturb me especially since I have an affinity for animals great or small and wouldn't want such a thing to happen in my eyes unless it was in nature/the wild. 
I just find it very interesting and intriguing. My greatest fantasy of vore would be of me being a dying tricertops or such and a mighty T-rex comes along and tears off my belly and feasts on my insides and crunching on my bones as i scream and the world fades from me...

But yes, im not that much of a fanatic, i dont draw vore 24/7 and its more of a side interest. I dont fantasize about it more than most other things, but its still interesting.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

this is the first time ive heard it put into words and i just keep getting an image of hannabal lector, when he fries that guy's brain 

but each into their own, and i bet its really about normal eating though isn't it like COOKIES mmmmmm cookies


----------



## BlackRat (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't like vore at all, I usually find the thought a bit disturbing personally. But I doubt many the supporters of vore see it as disturbing, probably more of an expression of power/dominance than of violence. But to each their own, I'm sure some of my interests and thoughts would be considered disturbing to some...I happily proved that to a nice amount of people only recently, but that's another story entirelly XD


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

Snickers said:


> Im into vore, although im not like "OMG SEXY MUST MASTURRBATE NOW" sorta thing. More like the pleasure of power, dominance and such, I after all i am a sadomasochist.
> 
> A dog tearing a little creature to pieces as it screams in pain, blood pouring out ,the dog snarling and sinking in its teeth with glee and saliva dripping everywhere. To me thats very...very nice..although in real life im sure it would disturb me especially since I have an affinity for animals great or small and wouldn't want such a thing to happen in my eyes unless it was in nature/the wild.
> I just find it very interesting and intriguing. My greatest fantasy of vore would be of me being a dying tricertops or such and a mighty T-rex comes along and tears off my belly and feasts on my insides and crunching on my bones as i scream and the world fades from me...
> ...


That made my stomach turn... lol

I can enjoy soft vore, but I can never see the interest in hard vore.  I think it's the aspect of pain that gets me, as it is one thing I never had a desire to associate with pleasure.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think I'm really into vore of any kind really, I don't imagine being eaten or have a desire for that to happen really and I don't really watch it.  However I do enjoy just simply looking into other people's mouths just because of the.. I don't know why.  By that definition of vore I would say I'm not really into any of it, but I don't find it disgusting either so I dunno...

Well I would find 'hard vore' as just disgusting.  I also tend to find people swallowing bugs / lizards / gold fish and stuff alive as pretty gross also.  Though I have enjoyed watching people eat like gummy worms or something, not to imagine it as alive but just because I like watching.  

I dunno what my interest is considered under really.  Oh well.  For those into the full vore thing, I don't mind, whatever makes them happy~  though I prefer if it didn't involve people eating lizards and gold fish alive.  Real 'hard vore' is absolutely disgusting though, like, watching someone chew up a bug or something.  Ugh  (you can actually find videos like this on youtube but it's disturbing).  

On other notes, with that I'd like to point out that Vore exists outside the furry fandom, and generally any fetish or whatever that does it for me usually doesn't pertain to anything furry related, as furry also isn't really a fetish for me either lol.  Can't really get into any of the mature sides of the fandom, doesn't work for me.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess technically you could call that gummy bear thing vore... (Quick, someone do a Leopard eating gummie bears )...

As to your other comment, about vore and other fetishes not being solo towards the Furry Fandom, I must admit that something about the Furry Characters gets me more interested in the various fetishes. I mean I've seen pics of humans doing various fetishes (both in drawings and in photo's) and it had no appeal, but find a furry doing it and it gets a bit more interesting.

I think I just associate furries with a more cartoonish style, and so I can find some funny in everything.

Speaking of Cartoons, I saw an episode of "Flapjack" on Cartoon Network. Vore heaven  the main character spends half the episode inside a whale


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 4, 2008)

Heheh, yeah.  Generally the way it is for me is I have a hard time finding the appeal within the furry side of things, while I can find it in regular real human stuff XD

Although I will admit, there have been a few exceptions to where something based more on fantasy has caught my attention, and a bit of that was actually furry related.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 4, 2008)

I have fapped to soft furry vore before. I don't know why, but for some reason I just like it. Actually.. I would say the third sentence of ToeClaws' post would explain it. I don't think about the dying part, rather the swallowing on its own. Let it be noted, however, that I don't look for some to fap to all the time. It's an occasional thing.
Real vore strikes me as very creepy though.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 4, 2008)

I voted:
- Fantasy Vore: I do enjoy Vore, and it is sexual. (only fap to soft furry vore, hard vore is... blegh)
- Real Vore: I think vore is disgusting.


----------



## Yggd (Sep 4, 2008)

While it's certainly not a primary fetish of mine, I still do enjoy it the odd time, sexually. Of course, I could only enjoy it as a mere fantasy, as real life vore is impossible between humans unless butchery is involved, which defeats the purpose in my mind. Either way, it'll kill you, and I'm not too interested in that. Perhaps as a death wish when I'm too old to bother with life, I'd consider it, but only cannibals would take up the offer, and that's a far cry from what I'd actually want. Fantasy is the only option. 

I find vore, in general, quite fascinating on its own, both in fantasy and real life, without any relation to fetishes, as well.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 4, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Speaking of Cartoons, I saw an episode of "Flapjack" on Cartoon Network. Vore heaven  the main character spends half the episode inside a whale


That is the best cartoon to come out of CN in years and years. It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

It's crazy off the wall and kinda creepy...


----------



## X (Sep 4, 2008)

pie wins, the cake is a lie.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 4, 2008)

cake wins because it is a lie


----------



## BlackRat (Sep 4, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> cake wins because it is a lie



I second that


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I guess I'm some what like the leapord dude I'm indifferent if its soft vore, hard vore just creaps me out and to think to be in pain and being chewed up and eaten alive at the same time...
Also, I love pie XD


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 5, 2008)

So, to anyone who is into Vore, would you mind explaining your fascination in it? I was thinking about it myself, and I realized the kind of Vore I enjoy most is when it is used for pleasure (female dragon eats male fox, but sucks him off while his whole lower body is in her mouth) or something similar... Not so much the swallowed bit, bit the "extra" foreplay involved with one species being so much larger then the other.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

Catch me when I'm bored and have some time on my hands. I'll type something up in this thread later about why vore is enjoyable (to vorephiles).


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 5, 2008)

Just a random smiley to make y'all feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also pie wins because pie=3.14


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 5, 2008)

I SAW SOUTH SYDE FOX AS THE LAST POSTER AND AGH YOUR NAME MAKES ME WANT TO THROW KNIVES AT YOU


----------



## TobyMohawkFox (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh jesus! This is sick. What is wrong with those people who like it?


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 5, 2008)

also vore is gross

get a _real_ fetish like animal sex


----------



## Kyra (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah get a proper fetish lol
feet or pie shagging thats like vore but less weird


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 5, 2008)

This morning I ran across one of my first (and best) vore experiences...

check it: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/837156/


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

TobyMohawkFox said:


> Oh jesus! This is sick. What is wrong with those people who like it?



Tomahawk to the head when I was 5.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2008)

Voted pie and cake.  I demand Rule 34 of said pie and cake.  Also, vore is disgusting.


----------



## Aden (Sep 5, 2008)

Pi is exactly 3!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 5, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> I SAW SOUTH SYDE FOX AS THE LAST POSTER AND AGH YOUR NAME MAKES ME WANT TO THROW KNIVES AT YOU


 
lets do this then, throw all the knives u want at me but u cant do crap to me


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 5, 2008)

Come to think of it, Vore is really simple if you take into account these two presupposed factors:

1)People like eating things;
2)Vore is about eating things.


----------



## Aden (Sep 5, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Come to think of it, Vore is really simple if you take into account these two presupposed factors:
> 
> 1)People like eating things;
> 2)Vore is about eating things.



Eating a pop tart does not give me an erection, sorry. :/


----------



## theLight (Sep 5, 2008)

Vorephilia as a fantasy thing is pretty arousing to me.


GO SLATE  xD


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 5, 2008)

Aden said:


> Eating a pop tart does not give me an erection, sorry. :/


What about a girl eating a popsicle?


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 5, 2008)

For me just looking into a good mouth can get me in a yiffy mood~  much like others can get yiffy from like, seeing naughty bits~  I tend to not get yiffy about yiffy bits nearly as easily.  Having a mouth fetish is interesting, even when nothing relating to the thought of someone eating something comes to mind.  I'd have a very difficult time being a dentist really, I'd be too excited all the time o,0

So to be perfectly honest I really don't know what the main interest of vore is, as I don't need to have any thought dealing with eating, just the mouth is a main part of eating so it very closely ties together.  I just don't have a desire to see things die inside someone nor do I fantasize about that.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 5, 2008)

Aden said:


> Eating a pop tart does not give me an erection, sorry. :/


Does your PopTart have an erection though?


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 5, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Does your PopTart have an erection though?


Sig-worthy.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 5, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> This morning I ran across one of my first (and best) vore experiences...
> 
> check it: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/837156/



That's a cute video, though makes me sort of sad and depressed really   >,>


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 5, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Come to think of it, Vore is really simple if you take into account these two presupposed factors:
> 
> 1)People like eating things;
> 2)Vore is about eating things.


Then, Americans should love vore because they're all cheeseburger inhaling tards. :<


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 5, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Then, Americans should love vore because they're all cheeseburger inhaling tards. :<



They should really all love that scat stuff too, then.


----------



## Nylak (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't really get what's so interesting about vore.  At all.  >_>  I mean, some fetishes I can at least understand how someone would get off on it, but...eating someone/being eaten?  What?  Goes right over my head.

But it doesn't really...bother me?  *shrug*  To each their own.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 5, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Then, Americans should love vore because they're all cheeseburger inhaling tards. :<


This coupled with your displayed location makes for a great post.

Surprised it took so long for someone to mention America here, anyway.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 6, 2008)

to realise your fetish of Vore you either have to be disabled/killed or go to prison whaat a great fetish that is


----------



## HiroJudgement (Sep 6, 2008)

I bite the heads of jelly babies and pretend I'm Godzilla.

...Or something.


--I digress, I'm quite a fan of vore, yes. :O


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

Kyra said:


> to realise your fetish of Vore you either have to be disabled/killed or go to prison whaat a great fetish that is



Or you um... Oh yeah. Look at art?


----------



## Kyra (Sep 6, 2008)

> Or you um... Oh yeah. Look at art?


i ment to actually go out and commit Vore or whatever


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 6, 2008)

Kyra said:


> i ment to actually go out and commit Vore or whatever


Do you mean to tell us that non-vegetarians are sick assholes?

Well, I would agree.


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 6, 2008)

Fantasy Vore: I do not enjoy vore for any reason.
Pie
Real Vore: I think vore is disgusting
Cake


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

Kyra said:


> i ment to actually go out and commit Vore or whatever



Well, if I'm to assume you're serious... 

*Ahem* Many of the vorephiles I know would never leave their own house long enough to actually go out and commit the crime, let alone find other people that would come home with them for them to even have the chance of consuming them. 

Many fantasize about vore through the consuming on human/anthropomorphic/animal-like snacks, or real life mouth-shots.  

Umm, though I could probably see some taking small animals and trying to eat them alive/whole.  

Another thing people might do is live vicariously through snakes and other creatures that tend to eat their prey whole...

Yes, I'm aware of how insanely bizzare this fetish is... -_-;


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 6, 2008)

not my cup of tea


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 6, 2008)

Kyra said:


> i ment to actually go out and commit Vore or whatever


You do realize that there is a BIG difference between Fantasy Vore and Real ore, right?

Might even call it as big of a difference between Furry and Bestiality


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm into the fantasy side of vore. No big fucking shocker there. As to why I like it, I can't answer it. It's one of those guilty pleasures, I guess. Voreaphiles that want to do it in real life scare me. Especially those that do want to get eaten by something.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

That has always creeped me out.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 7, 2008)

Necro'd

And no.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 7, 2008)

umm i got to say PIE =]
but in the case of ice cream cake the order goes
Icecream Cake>Pie>Cake>cowpies


----------



## pheonix (Sep 12, 2008)

I always thought the subject was very interesting but just about anything you can think of there are people who enjoy it sexually and not sexually.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I always thought the subject was very interesting but just about anything you can think of there are people who enjoy it sexually and not sexually.


This is very true ^_^


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 12, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> --I digress, I'm quite a fan of vore, yes. :O



the irony is beautiful


----------

